

Apple = God? - sokrates
http://clarkware.com/blog/2011/1/10/trackpro
This is just ridiculous. Scroll down to the rejections. This is probably not the first and only article in this tone.
Do all devs see apple as a kind of "jurisdiction", a vis major? Is a rejection of your app an act of nature that you have to bow under, and change your business plans to accomodate for it?<p>To me, this is just another example to why Apple's closed platform can and will never be successful in the long run.
======
apl
Title is annoyingly misleading. Good article, though.

